# Sourcing more than T shirts



## Rookies (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi,

Just starting out and trying to learn as much as we can. We have a brand that we would like to launch in somewhat the same vein as Tommy Bahama style. Besides T-shirts, hoodies and polo's we would like to brand button down shirts.

We tried to partner with a local screen-printer and they recommended we use Cafepress after reviewing the questions we sent to them about forming a business partnership.

I am including the questions to get input from members. I hope this is in the correct forum. If not, moderator please move it

Are we able to re-tag the garments?

Do you offer Direct to Garment printing?

Do you have Net 30 terms?

Are you able to print of non garment items such as coffee mugs, lanyards, hats, backpacks?

Do you offer embroidery and other applications such as jewel studs?

Do you work with wholesalers that supply garments beyond T's and hoodies? We are looking for a variety of garments from sweats, polo's, button down dress shirts, sleepwear.... others...

Do you work with wholesalers that supply baby garments and items, pet clothing and accessories?

What is the turn around time from shipment arrival to job complete?

How do you prefer images be sent to you? Vector file? PDF? We are learning to use Adobe Illustrator. 

Do we need to register our logo as a trademark and and any designs we send to you with a copyright?

Do you partner with anyone for Marketing? We are brainstorming marketing strategies. 

To partner with you, do you require a contract? What is the process?

What questions do you have for us?

Thanks


----------

